# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Давайте поговорим об идеалах...

## Traumerei

...мужчины/женщины, общества, человека в целом. Каким Вы себе представляете идеал ?

----------


## Патрон

"В мире, который мне видится, ты охотишься на лосей в пропитанных влагой лесах, окружающих руины Рокфеллер-центра. На тебе одежда из шкур, одна до конца жизни. Ты взбираешься на верхушку небоскреба Тиерз-тауэр и видишь оттуда крохотные фигурки людей, которые молотят зерно и раскладывают узкие полоски мяса на заброшенной скоростной автомагистрали." ©

----------


## _lamer

Идеализм - надёжное укрытие от объективной реальности, которая идеальна за скобками искажённого болезненного восприятия и самоощущения.

----------


## qwe

Мужчина морально зрелого склада с внутренним стержнем, состоявшийся в какой-то области, имеющий представление о сути интеллигентности и владеющий манерами, разумный (!)  :Smile: , без вредных привычек и зависимостей, верный, надежный. )))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Каким Вы себе представляете идеал ?


 Я,  на  чёрном  троне, в  чёрной   короне(возможно  отделанной  изумрудами или сапфирами), в чёрной  или фиолетовой  мантии.  Мне  услужливо  наливают  напитки, которые  я лениво  отстраняю  рукой  - не  сейчас..
Весь  мир  передо  мной  как  на  ладони, мне  поставляют  хорошие игры, лучшую  еду, изысканный алкоголь, наркотики, всё  самое  лучшее для  услады  моего  чрева.

Психически  здоровый  идеал  может  быть только  один  - эгоистический.  
Всё  остальное  надумано  и ничтожно.

----------


## когда уже

было бы логично, если бы сначала автор темы поведал о своих идеалах )

----------


## Dementiy

> Каким Вы себе представляете идеал ?


 Идеал не представляют, его "переживают" (чувствуют, ощущают, понимают на подсознательном уровне).
Кроме того, для идеала нет подходящих слов которыми можно его описать.
Возможно, со временем мы найдем альтернативу словам, - вот тогда можно будет "поговорить" об идеале.
А так, идеал - это предел сущности явления (подобно пределам в математике), в то время как "физическая модель" - его неточное приближение.

----------


## когда уже

> Мужчина морально зрелого склада с внутренним стержнем, состоявшийся в какой-то области, имеющий представление о сути интеллигентности и владеющий манерами, разумный (!) , без вредных привычек и зависимостей, верный, надежный. )))


  - знаю такого, вот он - http://fafka.ru/wp-content/uploads/2...irlson-big.png

----------


## qwe

> Я,  на  чёрном  троне, в  чёрной   короне(возможно  отделанной  изумрудами или сапфирами)


 Мания величия - ничто по сравнению с манией приличия  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> - знаю такого, вот он - http://fafka.ru/wp-content/uploads/2...irlson-big.png


 а я двух знаю, а остальных только издалека видела)

----------


## когда уже

это не про вас   qwe,  просто к слову - давно не могу понять - многие женщины, когда их спросишь об идеале, говорят о том, что вы перечислили. Но когда посмотришь на них, то видишь, что рядом со своим идеалом они будут выглядеть...ну мягко говоря смешно. Ничего не делающие, офисные,жиреющие клуши, деятельность которых - сидение на пятой точке в офЫсе, сплетни, маникюр,...а да еще можно прочитать "сложную" "философскую" книгу Алхимик от Коэльо....И самое забавное - уверенность, что она пГинцесса и пГинцы должы падать к ногам...все это к тому, что для своего идеала надо самому стремиться соответствовать какому-то эталону, прежде чем говорить он должен быть, посмотреть на себя и определить, что сделала, чтобы такой няша захотел с тобой быть

----------


## _lamer

* когда уже*, во-во. Только хотел процитировать идеального мужчину и показать кукиш с маслом. Поэтому и плевал я на идеалы. В жизни реальные люди. Начнёшь их мерять, либо обманешь себя, либо всех отошьёшь и будешь один/одна. 



> а да еще можно прочитать "сложную" "философскую" книгу Алхимик от Коэльо


   +3) Всегда удивляюсь как людям хватает слепоты и наивности чтобы мнить себя умными. И ведь всегда всплывает Коэльё или Мураками.
 Девушкам по секрету скажу, что этих авторов не вспомнят лет через 30, а классику читают и сквозь столетия - этим и отличается качественная книга, искусство от беллетристики.

----------


## Traumerei

Топикстартер ещё не в силах "огласить весь список" - т.е.  сложить кусочки мозаики собственных представлений об идеале в единую и гармоничную структуру...потому...

..пока побуду оппозицией  :Smile: 




> для своего идеала надо самому стремиться соответствовать какому-то эталону, прежде чем говорить он должен быть, посмотреть на себя и определить, что сделала, чтобы такой няша захотел с тобой быть


 Обратный процесс также имеет право на существование и даже более оправдан, поскольку не приходится "есть кактус". Если кого-то сильно и долго любишь, то естественным и чудесным образом становишься похожим на этого человека. Первый псевдозакон магии - подобное порождает подобное  :Smile:

----------


## _lamer

> Обратный процесс также имеет право на существование и даже более оправдан, поскольку не приходится "есть кактус". Если кого-то сильно и долго любишь, то естественным и чудесным образом становишься похожим на этого человека. Первый псевдозакон магии - подобное порождает подобное


   Удел ущербного человека - мечтать о том, кто подавит тебя своим обаянием и можно будет расслабиться в этом чудном очаровании. Для женщин это особенно типично, абсолютная пассивность при огромных запросах. И запрос этот чем сильнее, тем большей кошёлкой кажется мечтательница. Все мы знаем как 40летние кошатницы любят маньяков, тупые детективы, офицеров, спасающихся из немыслимых ситуаций, однако, это их не делает ни на йоту лучше.
  Инет - неликвид, книги - неликвид, всё неликвид. Жизнь только в реале, где мясо, кишки, натянутая на тело кожа, живые люди. Остальное от лукавого.

----------


## Pechalka

> что для своего идеала надо самому стремиться соответствовать какому-то эталону, прежде чем говорить он должен быть, посмотреть на себя и определить, что сделала, чтобы такой няша захотел с тобой быть


 В связи с тем, что не могу соответствовать и бороться с самой собой и всеми своими болезнями,  решила для себя, пусть все идет на самотек. Может так даже лучше!

----------


## qwe

> Ничего не делающие, офисные,жиреющие клуши, деятельность которых - сидение на пятой точке в офЫсе, сплетни, маникюр,...


  К слову, любопытно, а какой должна быть деятельность?)

----------


## qwe

> Инет - неликвид, книги - неликвид, всё неликвид. Жизнь только в реале


 я только благодаря интернету, можно сказать, смогла в этой жизни рассмотреть, что за люди вокруг меня и понять. потому что он дал возможность "отойти" и с расстояния рассмотреть сразу внушительное количество людей и мнений. В жизни у меня круг общения, само собой, меньше и физически невозможно с таким количеством наобщаться. Во-вторых, в реальном общении люди были слишком близко, и я черезчур в это общение была ввязана, чтобы трезво оценить.
Во всем есть польза.

----------


## _lamer

> что за люди вокруг меня и понять. потому что он дал возможность "отойти" и с расстояния рассмотреть сразу внушительное количество людей и мнений.


   Ты не шизоид, чтобы абстракциями заниматься. Можно иметь 1000 мнений о разномастных отношениях между м и ж, не попробовав ни разу ни с кем. Поэтому лучше завязывать с этим и ошибаться. В инете нет ошибок. Тут всё одинаково бессмысленно, т.к. изначально иллюзорно. Я вот жду не дождусь когда у меня движуха начнётся - будет повод свалить отсюда навсегда. Вот уже два врача осталось..эндокринолог и невропатолог. Дальше только психиатр, а значит, недолго осталось. Инет - могила, большая помойка. Лучше в реале быть последним, чем тут первым.

----------


## qwe

> Ты не шизоид, чтобы абстракциями заниматься. 
> ...Инет - могила, большая помойка.


 именно он)), но адаптированный. 

помойку можно найти везде. Вопрос, только зачем туда лезть?
проблема в том, что у некоторых от базового самоприятия до самоуважения может быть дорога длиной в жизнь...

источник: книга Д. Соколова "Книга сказочных перемен" 

Цзы Синцзы тренировал бойцового петуха для чжоуского царя Сюаньвана. 
Через десять дней царь спросил: 
- Готов ли петух к бою?
- Еще нет. Пока самонадеян, попусту кичится.
Через десять дней царь снова задал тот же вопрос.
- Пока нет. Еще бросается на каждую тень, откликается на каждый звук.
Через десять дней царь снова задал тот же вопрос.
-Почти готов. Не встревожится, пусть даже услышит другого петуха. Взгляни на него - будто вырезан из дерева. Полнота его свойств совершенна. На его вызов не посмеет откликнуться ни один петух - повернется и сбежит.

----------


## Простоя

> для своего идеала надо самому стремиться соответствовать какому-то эталону, прежде чем говорить он должен быть, посмотреть на себя и определить, что сделала, чтобы такой няша захотел с тобой быть


 А я никогда не стану достаточно хорошей, чтобы достигнуть уровня жизни моей мечты. Поэтому считаю, что не достойна ничего такого. Просто делаю, то что способна пока еще делать. И это грустно. Депрессия в самом разгаре, короче.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Мания величия - ничто по сравнению с манией приличия


 Приличие?  Прилично  улыбаться  и говорить  хочу  идеального  спонсора?  Вы  же  не  думаете  что  наши  запросы   отличаются?  Чем?  
Абсолютно  ничем, те  же  мечты.  Только  я  открыто  говорю, что  В ИДЕАЛЕ (тема об  идеалах, а  не  реальности) хочу  стать  королём, а  вы  ещё  и подводите  под  это  некую  реальную  базу - мол, так и должно  быть, женщина это нежное  существо, она может  и не работать если  не  хочет, а вот  мужчина ОБЯЗАН, представлять  из  себя   что-то  чтобы  ЗАСЛУЖИТЬ  ЕЁ  ЖЕЛАНИЕ ДАРИТЬ  ЕМУ  СВОЮ  ДУШУ.
С  ваших  слов  записано  правильно?  Да.
Я  же  говорю, вы  молодец.  Вы  сторонница законного,  оправданного  женского  паразитизма. Я действительно  вас  уважаю.  Уважуха, чувак.

----------


## когда уже

> К слову, любопытно, а какой должна быть деятельность?)


 а как вы думаете что нужно делать, чтобы перестать жиреть, тупеть, и при этом мечтать о пГинцах?

все ищут каких-то чудо-рецептов - и главное, чтобы полегче, лучше бы вообще "чудо-таблетку" выпить, и наутро умница и красавица. А всё скучно и банально - надо читать действительно умные книги, если проблемы с фигурой - мучать себя спортом, если проблемы с общением - пробовать общаться, при этом делая ошибки, но и делая из них выводы... А вообще лучше взять, одеть любимый халат, плюшевые тапочки, залезть на диване под одеяло, смотреть "Давай поженимся" и мечтать, мечтать, мечтать...

----------


## Traumerei

> женщина это нежное существо, она может и не работать если не хочет, а вот мужчина ОБЯЗАН, представлять из себя что-то


  Удивительно, но оказывается есть и современные мужчины, которым такое мировосприятие не чуждо. Правда живут они далеко-далеко, как правило на другом конце мира. "Местных", исходя из моего опыта, сия философия приводит в нешуточный испуг.  Это, по-моему, зовётся не паразитизмом, а патриархальным укладом. Только при данном раскладе приходится выбросить из головы все эти новомодные штуки о феминизме, равенстве и праве.

Знаете... каждый человек достоин исполнения своей мечты.

----------


## Игорёк

> это не про вас   qwe,  просто к слову - давно не могу понять - многие женщины, когда их спросишь об идеале, говорят о том, что вы перечислили. Но когда посмотришь на них, то видишь, что рядом со своим идеалом они будут выглядеть...ну мягко говоря смешно. Ничего не делающие, офисные,жиреющие клуши, деятельность которых - сидение на пятой точке в офЫсе, сплетни, маникюр,...а да еще можно прочитать "сложную" "философскую" книгу Алхимик от Коэльо....И самое забавное - уверенность, что она пГинцесса и пГинцы должы падать к ногам...все это к тому, что для своего идеала надо самому стремиться соответствовать какому-то эталону, прежде чем говорить он должен быть, посмотреть на себя и определить, что сделала, чтобы такой няша захотел с тобой быть


 Согласен, за тем исключением что для женщины деятельность ее не самое главное. Можно и одно место в офисе протирать, ничего в этом зазорного нет, но при этом оставаться достойным и интересным человеком, следить за собой, иметь совесть и так далее. В одном офисе могут быть абсолютно разные женщины, точно также как мужья этих женщин могут быть как мерзавцами-нищебродами-алкоголиками, так и подобием принцев.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> "Местных", исходя из моего опыта, сия философия приводит в нешуточный испуг.


 Ну  конечно.  Чего  вы  боитесь-то нас  обеспечивать.  Испугаались.
Ишь вы  какие  мужчины.  Давайте  рабоотайте, ха-ха.  А  я  буду сидеть  и ногти  красить.  И  ходить на  цигун.




> Это, по-моему, зовётся не паразитизмом, а патриархальным укладом. Только при данном раскладе приходится выбросить из головы все эти новомодные штуки о феминизме, равенстве и праве.


 Разумеется-разумеется.  Будь  я  женщиной,  я  был бы  яростной  противницей  феминизма.  Что  ещё  за  шутки?  А  ну  кормите  нас дальше, какие мы  вам равные! 
Мы принцессы!

----------


## Игорёк

> Удивительно, но оказывается есть и современные мужчины, которым такое мировосприятие не чуждо. Правда живут они далеко-далеко, как правило на другом конце мира. "Местных", исходя из моего опыта, сия философия приводит в нешуточный испуг.  Это, по-моему, зовётся не паразитизмом, а патриархальным укладом. Только при данном раскладе приходится выбросить из головы все эти новомодные штуки о феминизме, равенстве и праве.
> 
> Знаете... каждый человек достоин исполнения своей мечты.


 нерабоющая женщина коварна не тем что она не приносит доход в бюджет, а тем что в большенстве случаев это ленивый овощ, которому ничего не интересно, который может сутками смотреть в потолок и не париться по этому поводу. В бездействии любой человек асоциализируется и деградирует со временем, независимо от пола.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> нерабоющая женщина коварна не тем что она не приносит доход в бюджет, а тем что в большенстве случаев это ленивый овощ, которому ничего не интересно, который может сутками смотреть в потолок и не париться по этому поводу.


 Золотые, золотые  слова!

----------


## Traumerei

> какие мы вам равные! 
> Мы принцессы!


  :Smile: 




> В бездействии любой человек асоциализируется и деградирует со временем, независимо от пола.


 Соглашусь! Однако "не_работание" не всегда синоним "безделья". У меня, собственно, запросы небольшие и вполне законные - желаю работать не из нужды в деньгах, а из личного альтруистического стремления. Иначе - пагубно, причём при такой специальности пагубно "двусторонне". 

О, придумала... один из моих идеалов мужчины - это джин из бутылочки с безграничным запасом загадывания желаний  :Smile:  Удобно носить с собой, не совестно людям показать, кушать не просит, в общении мил и обходителен - что ещё для счастья нужно  :Big Grin:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Однако "не_работание" не всегда синоним "безделья".


 Типичное  оправдание  нахлебника  и  тунеядца. 

Ндаа, а  я-то  думал  тут  все  унылые  рабы.  Оказывается  не  я  один  такой  умный.  Просто  я  единственный  кто  не прикрывается красивыми  оправданиями.

----------


## qwe

> а  вы  ещё  и подводите  под  это  некую  реальную  базу - мол, так и должно  быть, женщина это нежное  существо, она может  и не работать если  не  хочет, а вот  мужчина ОБЯЗАН, представлять  из  себя   что-то  чтобы  ЗАСЛУЖИТЬ  ЕЁ  ЖЕЛАНИЕ ДАРИТЬ  ЕМУ  СВОЮ  ДУШУ.
> С  ваших  слов  записано  правильно?  Да.


 не правильно)
дословно: женщина не должна работать, если не хочет (и, естественно, если есть такая возможность) потому что: женщины и мужчины психически и проч. по-разному устроены. Мужчина, если не "решает проблемы" теряет самоуважение и моральный тонус итд, женщины же очень плохо реагируют на стресс от деятельности, когда нужно вступать в прямые противостояния, и превращаются тоже в бог знает что постепенно...
а по поводу мужчин было: что это за любовь такая к женщине, если ее жалко обеспечивать и находятся оправдания?... поверхностная очень любовь) и зачем в такого человека душу вкладывать.

не извращай)

----------


## qwe

> один из моих идеалов мужчины - это джин из бутылочки с безграничным запасом загадывания желаний  Удобно носить с собой, не совестно людям показать, кушать не просит, в общении мил и обходителен - что ещё для счастья нужно


 о, и мой один очень похож на этот)) лаконично и со вкусом

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> когда нужно вступать в прямые противостояния, и превращаются тоже в бог знает что постепенно...


 Тоже, как и мужчины?



> Мужчина, если не "решает проблемы" теряет самоуважение и моральный тонус итд, женщины же очень плохо реагируют на стресс от деятельности,


 Ну?  И в чём противоречие с тем что  я сказал?  Женщины  хрупкие,  женщины не  обязаны  проблемы  решать, а мужчина  обязан.  Он  сильный, ему что,  жалко  что ли слабую  принцессу-женщину обеспечить, какая же  это  любовь  тогда.
Хорошо быть женщиной, фиг  ли.

----------


## qwe

> И в чём противоречие с тем что  я сказал?  Женщины  хрупкие,  женщины не  обязаны  проблемы  решать, а мужчина  обязан.  Он  сильный, ему что,  жалко  что ли слабую  принцессу-женщину обеспечить, какая же  это  любовь  тогда.
> Хорошо быть женщиной, фиг  ли.


 ты никогда никого не любил) поэтому у тебя возникает сопротивление, от непонимания

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> ты никогда никого не любил) поэтому у тебя возникает сопротивление, от непонимания


 Зато  меня  любят.  И им  не жалко  меня обеспечивать. Как хорошо.

----------


## qwe

> Зато  меня  любят.  И им  не жалко  меня обеспечивать. Как хорошо.


 знала я одну девушку...
из не бедной семьи. могла она не работая снимать квартиру, учиться, и 2 раза в год ездить в тунис. Внешность - дай бог каждому, только очень "материально ориентированная" и немного истеричная, а так не глупая, без вп, с крепким здоровьем и вообще запасом жизненной энергии...
но, как это ни загадочно, она пошла в проститутки, при всем при этом. талантливо так пошла, не хочу эти цифры называть. ей не хватало внимания))) отец был очень авторитарный и с родителями отношения были не лучшие.
ближе к 30 она встретила человека, которого полюбила по-настоящему. Через три года он от нее ушел. Она впала в депрессию и крыша потихоньку поехала.
он со своей стороны тоже пытался, приносил ей книжки почитать, а ей было не интересно, у нее уже был жесткий ракурс общения с миром. ее отец чуть не купил им квартиру, а этот любимый сказал - вы не нашего круга. и ушел к девушке 18-ти лет)))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

И?




> без вп


 Что?

----------


## qwe

> И? Что?


 В каком смысле "и что" ?
без вредных привычек

----------


## Зинаида

мужчина должен обиспечивать семью. он должен защищать женщину и исполнять её капризы. должен быть красивым сильным и умным. если мужчина не обеспечивает женщину и не носит её на руках значит это не мужчина. значит это слабак.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> В каком смысле "и что" ?


 К  чему  была  эта  история?
Вот  именно, что  хочется внимания, хочется  контактов с разными людьми.  Проституция под это прекрасно  подходит.  
А  не  унылого  времяпрепровождения с  кем-то  одним и авторитарным.
Даже просто  одним.

----------


## qwe

> К  чему  была  эта  история?
> Вот  именно, что  хочется внимания, хочется  контактов с разными людьми.  Проституция под это прекрасно  подходит.  
> А  не  унылого  времяпрепровождения с  кем-то  одним и авторитарным.
> Даже просто  одним.


 видно я чего-то не понимаю в этой жизни))
больше внимание получать негде? Можно в актеры пойти...
Когда человека любишь, с ним не скучно. Ты меряешь теми людьми, которых знаешь сейчас. и из них никто тебе не дорог настолько, чтобы взяться менять себя.

инфантилизм, к сожалению, и заключается в том, что руководствуются минутным и живут сегодняшним днем

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> инфантилизм, к сожалению, и заключается в том, что руководствуются минутным и живут сегодняшним днем


 Клиенты  никуда  не  исчезнут  и завтра.



> больше внимание получать негде? Можно в актеры пойти...


 Можно.  А  можно  проституткой.




> Ты меряешь теми людьми, которых знаешь сейчас. и из них никто тебе не дорог настолько, чтобы взяться менять себя.


 Никто из  них  не обеспечивает тебя  настолько  чтобы  жить  с  одним, вы  хотели  сказать?



> видно я чего-то не понимаю в этой жизни))


 В  бытовых  вопросах  вы  всё понимаете,  интуитивно.  В философских.. Возможно тоже  понимаете, просто  нравится  забавляться.  Я  как всегда оптимист.

----------


## Игорёк

> Типичное  оправдание  нахлебника  и  тунеядца.


 Золотые, золотые слова!

----------


## neji

короче, если верить описаниям которые тут иногда кидают - я женщина

----------


## qwe

> Никто из  них  не обеспечивает тебя  настолько  чтобы  жить  с  одним, вы  хотели  сказать?


 что такое, по-твоему, любовь к другому человеку? В чем она выражается внешне, внутренне?

Не мезальянсы, сделки и компромиссы

----------


## Игорёк

> мужчина должен обиспечивать семью. он должен защищать женщину и исполнять её капризы. должен быть красивым сильным и умным. если мужчина не обеспечивает женщину и не носит её на руках значит это не мужчина. значит это слабак.


 Классика.. 
Все мужчины-неудачники хотят только секса нахаляву, или секса как можно подешевле, а женщины-неужачницы хотят чтобы их защищали, и обеспечивали просто так, при этом замечательно было бы избежать секса совсем, и вообще минимизировать любой физический контакт. А лучше всего чтобы какой-то мужчина подарил волшебную карточку сбербанка, которая автоматически пополялась по мере исчерпания, и что бы оставил свой телефон на случай если прорвет дома трубу, или если пристанет сосед..
 Оба этих типа обречены на скучную одинокую жизнь.

----------


## Зинаида

> Классика.. 
> Все мужчины-неудачники хотят только секса нахаляву, или секса как можно подешевле, а женщины-неужачницы хотят чтобы их защищали, и обеспечивали просто так, при этом замечательно было бы избежать секса совсем, и вообще минимизировать любой физический контакт. А лучше всего чтобы какой-то мужчина подарил волшебную карточку сбербанка, которая автоматически пополялась по мере исчерпания, и что бы оставил свой телефон на случай если прорвет дома трубу, или если пристанет сосед..
>  Оба этих типа обречены на скучную одинокую жизнь.


  оправдания слабака

----------


## qwe

> Классика.. 
>  Оба этих типа обречены на скучную одинокую жизнь.


 а какой у вас идеал женщины? и мужчины тоже?

----------


## Игорёк

> а какой у вас идеал женщины? и мужчины тоже?


 да фиг его знает. Для мужчины самое банальное и необходимое - воля, уверенность, способность совершать поступки, отвечать за слова, защищать себя и других, чувство ответственности, смелость, честь, совесть. Только обладая всеми этими качествами в достаточной степени, мужчина имеет моральное право заводить семью.
 Для женщины как я писал ничего особо не надо, ода должна доверять и быть преданой своему мужчине, заботиться о нем, по своему, по женски, и позволять ему рулить в их общих делах.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> что такое, по-твоему, любовь к другому человеку? В чем она выражается внешне, внутренне?


 В  общих  интересах. Когда вы  оба  создаёте  нечто, духовное или  материальное.
Когда ты  пашешь, а она варит борщ,  это не  равноценно.
Ну  это  всё для вас, обычных  работников.  У меня-то, понятно, особый  случай.

Вот  если мы, например,  оба  тунеядцы, короли, и  пьём  каждый  день  - вот  такую  я бы  любил.
Если  она работает, уже  не  любил  бы. Это  просто  материал, подпитка.

Совместное увеселение, когда  она собутыльница, друг,  общее настроение, всё  похожее, круглые сутки  вместе.
Вот  это  и есть  любовь.

----------


## _lamer

Опять зафлудили всё бредом, из пустого в порожнее. Всё равно что рассуждать - вот я пойду на свидание и что скажу..а она задаст вот этот вопрос - а я отвечу вот это, а она - вот это, а я - вот это скажу, спрошу, а потом а эадавжаоывжалоывжаожывлаа блалалалалалалаалала.
  В жизни подчас случается так, что не ты имеешь, а тебя имеют. Думаешь, что мужчина - главный, а потом бац, оппа - а она и денег больше рубит, и подыгрывать ей приятно, и завтрак сделаешь и тарапарапарам!

----------


## qwe

> Вот  если мы, например,  оба  тунеядцы, короли, и  пьём  каждый  день  - вот  такую  я бы  любил.
> Если  она работает, уже  не  любил  бы. Это  просто  материал, подпитка.
> 
> Совместное увеселение, когда  она собутыльница, друг,  общее настроение, всё  похожее, круглые сутки  вместе.
> Вот  это  и есть  любовь.


 Фантастика!  :Smile: 
хотя пьющую девушку на попечении родителей в возрасте 16-20 найти можно. но она не будет, к сожалению, особо разумной. пить все время, может толкнуть только депрессия и др. осложнения.

но это же нудно пить все время)

----------


## qwe

> Опять зафлудили всё бредом, из пустого в порожнее.


 боишься иметь идеал и не получить его в жизни)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Фантастика!


 Это  у   вас  фен-шуй  фантастика.

А  тунеядство  уже  ближе  к  реальности.

----------


## Игорёк

> Совместное увеселение, когда она собутыльница. Вот это и есть любовь.


 хахаха ,ну ты блин даешь))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> хахаха ,ну ты блин даешь))


 Ну  а что, не так что ли?  Я  абсолютно  трезвый  сейчас.
Я вот не понимаю, почему  все  упорно  делают   вид что  работа это не нудный  инструмент для  обеспечения  отдыха?  Неделю  отработал, в пятницу  с  друзьями  напился.  Жена  пилит, нудит, делает  вид  что  она трезвеница, разрешает  выпить  только  когда  сама  хочет.
А  если  бы  работы  вовсе  не было, не  было  бы  вот этих  необходимостей, стирать  пелёнки,  зарабатывать  деньги, а  можно  пить  с женой  и  друзьями каждый  день?
И  атмосфера  теплоты, любви.
Какое  на фиг развитие? Что  это?  Условное  понятие  для  бедненьких  рабов, чтобы  ОПРАВДАТЬ  ТРУД.
Выпили  алкоголя, обнялись, смеётесь, милуетесь. 
Отдых, стимуляторы, развлекаловка. 
А  не  работа, пелёнки  и  жена  в  копоти на кухне.

----------


## qwe

> Какое  на фиг развитие? Что  это?  Условное  понятие  для  бедненьких  рабов, чтобы  ОПРАВДАТЬ  ТРУД.
> Выпили  алкоголя, обнялись, смеётесь, милуетесь. 
> Отдых, стимуляторы, развлекаловка. 
> А  не  работа, пелёнки  и  жена  в  копоти на кухне.


 это видео так и просится сюда, после слова "копоть"))



(кстати, у нее нет детей и она работает переводчиком)

это я от нервов так реагирую)))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А, ну  да,  у неё  кожа  закопчённая,  впечатление  такое.




> это я от нервов так реагирую)))


 Причём  здесь  от  нервов?
Так  это  как?

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну  а что, не так что ли?  Я  абсолютно  трезвый  сейчас.
> Я вот не понимаю, почему  все  упорно  делают   вид что  работа это не нудный  инструмент для  обеспечения  отдыха?  Неделю  отработал, в пятницу  с  друзьями  напился.  Жена  пилит, нудит, делает  вид  что  она трезвеница, разрешает  выпить  только  когда  сама  хочет.
> А  если  бы  работы  вовсе  не было, не  было  бы  вот этих  необходимостей, стирать  пелёнки,  зарабатывать  деньги, а  можно  пить  с женой  и  друзьями каждый  день?
> И  атмосфера  теплоты, любви.
> Какое  на фиг развитие? Что  это?  Условное  понятие  для  бедненьких  рабов, чтобы  ОПРАВДАТЬ  ТРУД.
> Выпили  алкоголя, обнялись, смеётесь, милуетесь. 
> Отдых, стимуляторы, развлекаловка. 
> А  не  работа, пелёнки  и  жена  в  копоти на кухне.


 Твой тип жизни приведет к хаосу и гибели. Выпили обнялись и посмеялись это только начало, а конец - пьяные поножовщины, несчастные случаи, смертельные болезни психики и тела.

 Пить женщинам также вовсе необязательно. у них ненастолько развиты те инстинкты которые есть необходимость глушить, как мужчине в современном обществе. 

пьнство в целом это беспорядок, деградация разума и мировоззрения. Ничего тут веселого нет.

----------


## когда уже

> что это за любовь такая к женщине, если ее жалко обеспечивать и находятся оправдания?


 в переводе означает - дай мне денег, тогда буду любить. Это не любовь - это кусок говна. Таких готовых "полюбить" - как грязи...Проститутка как-то и по сравнению с такими "любящими" вызывает больше уважения, хоть не лжёт и не лицемерит. 
Жалко...)))))...манипуляция, причём примитивная.

----------


## когда уже

Тётя Зина посмешила - набожная тётенька которой все должны...Где ты Зина - из магазина?

----------


## qwe

> в переводе означает - дай мне денег, тогда буду любить.


 в этом случае, должна любить любого, кто денег даст))
тоже оправдываетесь  :Wink:

----------


## Игорёк

> в переводе означает - дай мне денег, тогда буду любить. Это не любовь - это кусок говна. Таких готовых "полюбить" - как грязи...Проститутка как-то и по сравнению с такими "любящими" вызывает больше уважения, хоть не лжёт и не лицемерит. 
> Жалко...)))))...манипуляция, причём примитивная.


 всем воздастся с полна.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Твой тип жизни приведет к хаосу и гибели. Выпили обнялись и посмеялись это только начало, а конец - пьяные поножовщины, несчастные случаи, смертельные болезни психики и тела.
> 
> Пить женщинам также вовсе необязательно. у них ненастолько развиты те инстинкты которые есть необходимость глушить, как мужчине в современном обществе. 
> 
> пьнство в целом это беспорядок, деградация разума и мировоззрения. Ничего тут веселого нет.


 Ну  хорошо.  Без  алкоголя.  Всё?

Так лучше?




> в переводе означает - дай мне денег, тогда буду любить. Это не любовь - это кусок говна. Таких готовых "полюбить" - как грязи...Проститутка как-то и по сравнению с такими "любящими" вызывает больше уважения, хоть не лжёт и не лицемерит. 
> Жалко...)))))...манипуляция, причём примитивная.


 Платиновые  слова.




> в переводе означает - дай мне денег, тогда буду любить.
> в этом случае, должна любить любого, кто денег даст


 Совершенно  нелогичный   ответ.  Предложения  не связанные  друг  с другом.  
Впрочем, я уже привык.



> тоже оправдываетесь


 А, это мы  тоже  оправдываемся.  Вазьми  ту-не-я-до-ч-ка  деенюшек,   ну  ваазьмиии..  
Ньеееет.. Ньееет, пратиивный.

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну хорошо. Без алкоголя. Всё?
> 
> Так лучше?


 а то! конечно.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> а то! конечно.


 Только  без  алкоголя  это  будет  не  жизнь, а  существование.  Чувства  будут  не так обострены как  могли  бы.
Никакой  поножовщины  не  было бы, я по-пьяни стремлюсь только  к  любви, ну  а болезни, что ж, достойная плата за  удовольствие. 
Не   нужно быть  трусом.
У  меня  камень  из  почки уже  вытаскивали, в  19  лет.  
Ничего,  потерпел.  Ну,  в  смысле как, таблетками вытаскивали.
Теперь  опять, как  видишь, предаюсь  веселью.
У  "отца"  язва была  и прошла.
Болезни это  субьективно, они могут  наступить, а могут и не наступить, а  удовольствие  сильное и  стоит  риска.

----------


## qwe

> Вазьми  ту-не-я-до-ч-ка  деенюшек,   ну  ваазьмиии..  
> Ньеееет.. Ньееет, пратиивный.


 у меня были прецеденты - я отказалась. внешность не устроила, и поняла, что я там умру от скуки. Я свободу люблю. Вот если бы просто так деньги предлагали))) без взаимных ожиданий, я бы подумала... и взяла  :Wink:

----------


## Игорёк

> в переводе означает - дай мне денег, тогда буду любить. Это не любовь - это кусок говна. Таких готовых "полюбить" - как грязи...Проститутка как-то и по сравнению с такими "любящими" вызывает больше уважения, хоть не лжёт и не лицемерит. 
> Жалко...)))))...манипуляция, причём примитивная.


  я столько циничных историй от своей подруги наслушался, про ее женщин на работе, одна встречается со студнтом, и ищет мужа по инету одновременно, при этом 2е детей, живет с родителями конечно же, и сама по себе ужасная зануда. Другая собиралась бросать мужа когда у него случились проблемы с работой. Еще одна живет с мужем алкашом и трахается с любовниками, которые ее кидают через несколько трахов. При том сами они в жизни ничего не добились, дети их без отцов, образования никакого нет, и работа копеечная и вредная. 
Они даже не способны были сделать элементарное - не раздвигать ноги перед мерзавцами, чтобы генетика детей не угробила дальнейшую жизнь. 
 Итог для всех один - сериалы, кошки, мама, и трах раз в 3 месяца с каким-нибудь алкашом-неудачником, от которого жизнь покажется еще поганее чем есть. 

К слову сказать моя любимая деньги у меня берет крайне неохотно, и за подарки ругает, не позволяет тратиться на себя. Хотел сделать ей ремонт, полностью за свой счет - отказывает, мол "у меня денег нет, а твои я не хочу тратить". На 8е марта отговорила меня от подарка и попросила другой, в 4 раза дешевле. А мне в свою очередь очень хотелось бы сделать что-то для нее реально ценное, темболее что у нее ничего нет. И раздражает только то что я не могу себе этого позволить. Стыдно перед самим собой. Вообщем-то я хотел сказать что далеко не все женщины такие, восновном это те что сидят в инете, собственно потому и сидят что податься то им некуда больше, судьбы их загублены собственными принципами и убеждениями, которые идут в противовес природе. Поэтому ничего удивительного тут нет, ибо другие женщины наслаждаются настоящей жизнью где их любят и ценят, в то время как недовольные пишут что кругом одни мерзавцы которым надо только одно, и думают как бы повыгоднее себя продать, пока еще вроде как время есть (хотя на самом деле его уже нету).

----------


## когда уже

> тоже оправдываетесь


  что значит тоже? и не начинал орпавдываться...барышня, вам цена в моих глазах невелика.
Поймите одно - перед вами не оправдываются...этим занимается тот, кто считает, что не прав. А я более, чем уверен в своей правоте. Лучше найдите лоха, который будете "любить" за его дегьги

----------


## qwe

> барышня, вам цена в моих глазах невелика.


 почем цена в цифрах?))
(обожаю эту тему)

----------


## когда уже

разве я писал, что в цифрах? )))

----------


## Игорёк

> Только  без  алкоголя  это  будет  не  жизнь, а  существование.  Чувства  будут  не так обострены как  могли  бы.
> Никакой  поножовщины  не  было бы, я по-пьяни стремлюсь только  к  любви, ну  а болезни, что ж, достойная плата за  удовольствие. 
> Не   нужно быть  трусом.
> У  меня  камень  из  почки уже  вытаскивали, в  19  лет.  
> Ничего,  потерпел.  Ну,  в  смысле как, таблетками вытаскивали.
> Теперь  опять, как  видишь, предаюсь  веселью.
> У  "отца"  язва была  и прошла.
> Болезни это  субьективно, они могут  наступить, а могут и не наступить, а  удовольствие  сильное и  стоит  риска.


 Тебе сейчас бесполезно что-то говорить. Пока сам не поймешь, чего может никогда и не случиться. 
ладно, напишу последний раз - удовольствие от систематической пьянки может быть только внечале, потом, постепенно (! это важный момент), удовольствие заменяется на норму. Т.е. выпив ты просто тупо чувствуешь себя в норме, а протрезвет - становится хреново. и это "хреново" может продожаться очень долго (у меня есть один знакомый который избавлялся от абстиненции 8 лет), в конечном итоге это хреновое состояние тебя выбешивает и ты продолжаешь бухать, тупо чтобы не чувствовать дискомфорта. Все это происходит незаметно, годами, и границы почувствовать очень сложно. Собственно я сам уже балансирую на этой границе уже пару лет, но надеюсь что это все временно и благодаря другим настоящим радостям и труду, вся эта гадость уйдет в прошлое.

----------


## qwe

> разве я писал, что в цифрах? )))


 вы же говорите: невелика. интересно же, сколько именно? на сколько еще я могу рассчитывать?))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> у меня были прецеденты - я отказалась. внешность не устроила, и поняла, что я там умру от скуки. Я свободу люблю. Вот если бы просто так деньги предлагали))) без взаимных ожиданий, я бы подумала... и взяла


 Ну  понятное  дело,  если  есть  выбор  и  в любом случае деньги.  Конечно  можно  выбрать морду  покрасивее и  чтобы  знала   анекдоты.




> . Лучше найдите лоха, который будете "любить" за его дегьги


 Есть  уже.  Эта   женщина  замужем.

----------


## когда уже

> Вообщем-то я хотел сказать что далеко не все женщины такие


  согласен, не все. Тебе вот по описанию сильно повезло. ) Береги такое счастье.

----------


## Игорёк

> почем цена в цифрах?))
> (обожаю эту тему)


 500. ))

----------


## когда уже

> вы же говорите: невелика. интересно же, сколько именно? на сколько еще я могу рассчитывать?))


 мне и так не нужны )) Не на что расчитывать ). Тем более замужем же.

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну  понятное  дело,  если  есть  выбор  и  в любом случае деньги.  Конечно  можно  выбрать морду  покрасивее и  чтобы  знала   анекдоты.
> 
> 
> Есть  уже.  Эта   женщина  замужем.


 стало быть не все впорядке в ее браке, раз уж она сюда заглянула при живом-то муже ) еще я думаю на вумен ру сидит.. там таких "счастливец" гора )

----------


## qwe

> Ну  понятное  дело,  если  есть  выбор  и  в любом случае деньги.  Конечно  можно  выбрать морду  покрасивее и  чтобы  знала   анекдоты.


 да, это видимо была красная тряпка с моей стороны)
господи, что ты знаешь о моей жизни?.. я же без подробностей пишу.

----------


## когда уже

а во сколько сами себя оцениваете? )) (сейчас наверно будет псевдо-оригинальный ответ)

----------


## qwe

> а во сколько сами себя оцениваете? )) (сейчас наверно будет псевдо-оригинальный ответ)


 да, я бесценна)

----------


## Игорёк

> да, это видимо была красная тряпка с моей стороны)
> господи, что ты знаешь о моей жизни?.. я же без подробностей пишу.


 Достаточно того факта что "внешность неустроела".

----------


## qwe

Да не переживайте вы так, товарищи, я еще никому ничего не предлагала)

----------


## qwe

> Достаточно того факта что "внешность неустроела".


 а что, вы считаете, если внешность вызывает дискомфорт, нужно потерпеть?

----------


## когда уже

> да, я бесценна)


 так говорит почти каждая...вы одна из многих

----------


## Игорёк

> А,  уже  могу  и не понять..  Прекрасно.
> Значит  "раскаяние"  и  возврат  к  "богу"  наступает не  у всех.
> Это я  образно.
> 
> Ой  блиииин!  Ой  блиииин!   "Отец"  у меня   тридцать  лет  бухает и до  сих  пор  пускает  слюни  по пьяни  от  кайфа.
> Естественно  я сам замечаю, что  чувствую  себя в норме  по-пьяни, вот именно.  То есть,  просто  чувствую  как  чувствовал  себя допустим в детстве, а  протрезвев  нужна новая  доза.
> Всё  равно  это  кайф  так или иначе.
> Ощущение  детства уходит просто  с  возрастом  и нужен  алкоголь  чтобы  освежить,  обострить  чувства.


 Отец твой пускает слюни не от кайфа, а от того что он мудак, и ничего хорошего в его жизни неосталось. Таким орбразом он просто труслово прячется от дерьма которое видит во круг себя. Его задача не кайф, а тупо отрубиться от проблем в которых он увяз по самые яйца.

----------


## Игорёк

> а что, вы считаете, если внешность вызывает дискомфорт, нужно потерпеть?


 что может быть такого в мужчине противного что бы вызывало дискомфорт ? я имею ввиду исключительно внешность. Осмелюсь предположить что вам была неприятна не его компания, а осознавать то что на людях вам с ним будет как бы не очень. "Как же, такая королева и с таким.... ".

Мужчина при любой внешности может остоваться достойным, более того если он с виду "не айс" ему вдвойне сложнее это делать, что должно вызывать еще большее к нему уважение.

----------


## qwe

> что может быть такого в мужчине противного что бы вызывало дискомфорт ? я имею ввиду исключительно внешность. Осмелюсь предположить что вам была неприятна не его компания, а осознавать то что на людях вам с ним будет как бы не очень. "Как же, такая королева и с таким.... ".


 вы действительно не понимаете.
выше - я упростила.  в 16 встретила человека, который мог стать мужем. если бы я тогда через себя переступила, я бы сейчас объездила пол мира. но, именно внешность меня просто убивала. и не потому, что он как-то особенно не так выглядел, а я человек впечатлительный, мне если не нравится, то меня выворачивает на изнанку физически от отвращения. а с возрастом поняла, что это просто бессознательная реакция, на слабости характера, которые умом еще не понимаешь и определить не можешь. он был старше на 12 лет и достаточно умен, чтобы стараться показать свои лучшие стороны... но это не переносимо. от этого повеситься можно))
вы просто не настолько чувствительны

да, если человек над собой работает и как личность доводит себя до определенного порога (уровня), тогда это внешность компенсирует. но не раньше)

----------


## Игорёк

ай яй яй. спать в 16 с 28 летним мужиком.. обьездить пол мира.. не буду судить, но мое мнение что этот брак распался бы.

----------


## qwe

*Статья по теме + статистика*:
(ссылка)

Среди женщин часто слышится печальное утверждение, что приличных мужчин нет или мало. Как ни странно, в данном случае это не миф, это - правда: статистически достоверно на двух приличных женщин приходится один приличный мужчина. Однако выводы, которые отсюда можно и нужно делать, не очевидны. Более того, как правило из этого делаются выводы неверные, но для того, чтобы это понять, нужно разобраться в этом вопросе подробнее.
В среднем зарождается 107 мальчиков на 100 девочек, рождается 105 мальчиков на 100 девочек, где-то к 18-20 количество юношей и девушек примерно равно, к 30 годам на 90 мужчин приходится 100 женщин. Таким образом в возрасте, интересном для активной семейной жизни, количество мужчин примерно такое же, как и количество женщин. Однако - внимание! - теперь самое главное.
При всем уважении к "мужчинам вообще" нужно признать, что конкретные мужчины по своему качеству вообще и, в частности, по своей пригодности к совместному проживанию в семье - сильно различаются. Есть мужчины очень достойные, есть обычные и разные, а есть такие, с какими ни одна уважающая женщина связывать свою жизнь не будет. Понятно, что больше всего мужчин обычного качества, средних мужчин, и если всю популяцию мужчин нарисовать на графике, где по вертикали качество, а горизонтали количество, то все это легко изобразить в форме стоящего овала. Так вот, если на тех же осях нарисовать женскую популяцию, то у нас получится овал примерно такой же площади, но — лежащий: смотри рисунок "Соотношение количества мужчин и женщин в разных категориях".

Что это значит? Это значит, что в соответствии с теорией В.А. Геодакяна, мужская популяция имеет существенно больший разброс по достоинствам и недостаткам, чем популяция женская. Проще говоря, основная масса женщин - в целом достаточно приличные люди, а вот мужчины - сильно разные. Среди мужчин всегда больше людей с отклонениями в любую сторону.
Кого больше алкоголиков: мужчин или женщин? Мужчин. Кого больше, мужчин или женщин — неспособных вести половую жизнь? Мужчин-импотентов больше, чем категорически фригидных женщин. Кто чаще совершает преступления и попадает в тюрьму? — Мужчины.
Это не значит, что мужчины хуже женщин, дело в другом. Как утверждает генетика, на мужчинах природа экспериментирует, а все самое надежное и проверенное вкладывается в женщин. Мужские особи рождаются изначально с большим разбросом качеств, чем особи женские.
Рост: именно мужчины чаще оказываются и великанами, и карликами, у женщин, как правило, чаще всего нормальный, средний рост. Интеллект: среди мужчин больше и дебилов, и гениев, а у женщин чаще нормальная, средне житейская сообразительность. Среди бомжей обычно на одну бывшую женщину приходится три-четыре бывших мужчин, но и среди святых чаще встречаются мужские лики… Женщины — нормальные, мужчины — с особенностями.
Отсюда и разница в форме овала: популяция женщин плотно кучкуется вокруг среднего качества, все женщины в основном средней приличности, овал — лежащий. А у мужчин гораздо больший разброс в обе стороны, и вверх, и вниз, овал — стоящий. И из этого вытекают самые серьезные последствия.
Чтобы их описать, давайте разделим обе популяции, и мужскую, и женскую, на три части. Середина — нормальные мужчины и нормальные женщины. Внизу — к сожалению, отстой. Вверху — элита.
Название условное, но лучшего подобрать трудно. Это не элитарные, а просто лучшие мужчины и лучшие женщины. Хочется верить, что красивых, порядочных, здоровых умом и телом людей в своей жизни вы встречали. Или обязательно встретите.
Какая же житейская ситуация у женщины, назовем ее Машей, если Маша - обычная средняя женщина среди обычных женщин. Она интересна мужчинам, мужчины интересны ей, только: о каких мужчинах идет речь? Мужчин в категории "отстой" придется сразу вычеркнуть: совсем опустившиеся мужчины для Маши - не интересны, она их не рассматривает. Из 100 мужчин вычеркнем 20. Мужчин в категории "элита", к сожалению, придется вычеркнуть тоже: принцы ищут принцесс, Маша там имеет шансов мало. Из оставшихся 80 вычеркнем еще 20.
Итого: для обычных женщин ситуация неблагоприятная: на 100 нормальных женщин приходится только 60 мужчин, с которыми можно всерьез создать нормальную семью. Понятно, что такая ситуация объективно ставит женщин в не очень выгодные условия: у мужчин есть выбор, а она вынуждена действовать в ситуации жесткой конкуренции. В этой ситуации большое количество женщин принимают решение - биться за мужчин, учиться активно завоевывать их внимание, быстро к себе привязывать и любыми средствами их удерживать. Если нет свободных мужчин, такие женщины готовы отбивать мужчин уже семейных, в том числе и у своих подруг... Кажется, что подобные решения все-таки достойными не являются.
Впрочем, для женщин более низкого уровня ситуация еще более трудная. Если какая-то девушка окажется даже не Машей, а доступной Машкой, то есть на нижнем уровне среди нормальных женщин, по сути на грани между нормальными девушками и такими, которых женщинами назвать трудно, то перспективы ее семейного счастья разглядеть тем более трудно: приличные мужчины в жены ее не позовут, а остальные ей самой не больно и нужны. Печально. Тут никакая психология не поможет.
Впрочем, свет в конце туннеля существует, нужно только пойти с другого конца, взглянуть на ситуацию с точки зрения людей достойных, людей высокого уровня культуры. Какая житейская ситуация у самых красивых, самых умных, порядочных и во всех отношениях достойных мужчин? На тему "встречаться с девушками" - понятно, проблем нет, а вот найти себе достойную подругу - ситуация не простая. Женщин под его требования — мало. Не то, чтобы он был чрезмерно разборчивый, но объективно женщин выше среднего уровня — мало. Встречаться с разными женщинами весело, но слушать ее глупости, но представлять, что такая женщина станет матерью его детей, что она будет срывать на них свое раздражение — нет уж, хочется что-то поприличнее. А где взять таких мудрых, внимательных, любящих?
Это и есть лучший выход для самых мудрых девушек и женщин.
Умным и достойным девушкам не следует превращаться в женщин-стерв, не следует заниматься освоением навыков захвата и удержания мужчин и отслеживанием подрывной деятельности подруг-конкуренток, которых все время нужно от мужа отгонять. Если девушка потратит свое время и силы на другое, а именно - поднять свой уровень, поднять свои личностные качества до уровня элитной женщины, ее жизненная ситуация изменится удивительным образом. Уже не ей нужно будет охотиться на мужчин, это мужчины, и самые достойные мужчины, выстроятся в очередь, добиваясь ее внимания и ее согласия стать женой лучшего из них.
Итого: личная жизнь женщины радикально зависит от того, женщиной какого уровня она оказалась. Если она не особенно за собой следила и в результате ничего особенного из себя не представляет, ей предстоит жизнь объективно непростая, нормального мужчину ей найти объективно трудно. Если же девушка вовремя задумалась о своем будущем, занялась не переживаниями, а начала работать над собой и развила себя в личность выше среднего уровня, то жизнь раскрывает ей свои объятья. Самые достойные мужчины окажутся у ее ног и будут счастливы заботиться о ней всю жизнь. А она выберет лучшего из них и будет его любить всю свою жизнь, поскольку она умеет и выбирать, и строить отношения, и любить. Ведь она же — элитная женщина! Девушки, в этом определенно есть смысл.

----------


## _lamer

> Это не значит, что мужчины хуже женщин, дело в другом. Как утверждает генетика, на мужчинах природа экспериментирует, а все самое надежное и проверенное вкладывается в женщин. Мужские особи рождаются изначально с большим разбросом качеств, чем особи женские.


   Давно не слышал об этой теории, года два. Почему-то шизоиды не любят её знать и упоминать, наверное, потому что она слишком умных парней где-то и унижает морально, но одна из немногих прогрессивных теорий, которая подтверждается фактами, статистикой и не противоречит здравому смыслу, всё очень приземлённо, ясно и без лишних затей, голая наука.



> Женщин под его требования — мало. Не то, чтобы он был чрезмерно разборчивый, но объективно женщин выше среднего уровня — мало. Встречаться с разными женщинами весело, но слушать ее глупости,


   Уфф..тяжела судьба элиты, ох тяжело мне, тяжко. Вроде и есть с кем встречаться, но знаю, что семьи с ними не создашь, мне станет скучно, а доминировать над слабым "соперником"..тоже как-то не айс. Может, кому и приятно самоутверждаться засчёт чьей-то слабости и глупости, но это удел людей с ущербной самооценкой. Поэтому, собственно, я и не захотел ввязываться во что-либо с зачем_мне_ник_ваще. Вот она тоже не хочет понять вещей, которые нужно принять как есть, а уже потом отталкиваться и рассуждать от них. Я вот, может, непротив был бы женщины-художественного руководителя московского театра, но мой культурный (даже если забыть о денежном, хотя проблема денег решаема в принципе) уровень не соответствует её уровню. Дело даже не в требованиях, рангах и статусах. Что может быть общего между людьми, которые дышат разным воздухом. Тут никого не надо унижать и унижаться. Никто же не сравнивает Оскара де ла Хойя с Майком Тайсоном, мол, да куда ему до него. Так это разные весовые категории, там разные качества, средний вес требует более аккуратного и качественного бокса, это более тонкая внутренняя категория, однако, люди в силу своей ущербности и глупости из любого различия сделают трагедию, а потом трагикомедию, а потом в фарс. Нужно честно признаться себе в своём уровне и не замахиваться на невесть что. 

  Я вот вроде и не очень требователен, но для меня неприемлемо если девушка, допустим, не понимает тонких шуток, замечаний. Нужно всё-таки быть на одной волне, остальное - дело наживное. Ну а как по-другому..тётя вот у меня вышла замуж за алкаша, наркомана и хулигана, он недавно откинулся, а потом опять попал в историю. Тётя у меня очень порядочная и пунктуальная, работает психиатром, не любит опаздывать. Он - электрик и раздолбай, но выбор шёл в силу общения и взаимопонимания. Её подруга сделала иной выбор - будучи интеллектуалкой, она вышла замуж за мента-начальника. Он её понимать не будет никогда, ей надо будет подстраиваться, но она может как бы положиться на него, она сделала выбор в сторону стабильности, а недостаток общения о высоком попытается компенсировать в каком-нибудь своём узком кругу. Ну вот ещё одна дилемма девушек - на одной волне - либо с явным моральным преимуществом мужчины.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> *Статья по теме + статистика*:
> (ссылка)


 глянул бегло. ну могу сказать, что многочисленные исследования по дифферциальной психологии в области межполовых различий интеллекта показывают такой же, по сути, результат - что разброс у мужчин по интеллекту шире.

их гуманитарный овал - это, конечно, застрелиться можно, т.к. весь мир со времён царя гороха распределение рисует по гауссиане:



Если по горизонтальной оси отложить интеллект, а по вертикальной - кол-во челов, то женский интеллект - это 7 центральных столбиков, мужской - 10 (т.е. все) столбики. Т.е. среди умных больше мужчин, но и среди дебилов тоже больше мужчин. Поэтому в среднем интеллект м и ж одинаков.

----------


## _lamer

Да тут ещё проблема в том, что для мужчин требования к женщине более усреднены. Я много крутился среди мужиков, у них были разные женщины, но у мужчин особо не возникает вопросов, например, вот у тебя что за женщина, она тебя не достойна. Такого нет. Ворчат - да, мол, тупая фая и т.п., но в целом запросы усреднены и у различных по своему уровню мужчин могут быть женщины одинакового уровня культурного и морального развития. Да и интеллект - вещь относительная. Мужчины в среднем умнее в плане объективных показателей, таких как работа, деньги, женщины умнее в плане межличностных отношений. Мужчины прямолинейнее и им не нужно кого-то глубоко понимать, а женщина в таких случаях подстраивается. Для большинства мужчин женское понимание других - скорее, слабость, потому что мужчина договаривается, основываясь на внешних вещах, где речь не идёт о понимании, скорее, о договорённостях. Поэтому в среднем мужчина и женщина различны в своих предъявах друг к другу. Вроде женщины и хотят всегда большего, но зачастую выбирают деградантов. Если всё это по полочкам разложить, может, и проще сообразить с кем тебе по пути, а с кем нет, чтобы объективнее себя оценивать. А то так и выходит, что каждая хочет принца, но на вопрос - а что ты противопоставишь каждому его конкретному качеству - она отвечает - да себя! Ну-ну. А ты - это что? Из чего состоят девчонки? На этот вопрос множество девушек ответить не могут. У мужчин проще - меряешь зарплату и всё. Ну морально-волевые качества, чтобы было приятнее опереться на плечо и расслабиться. Ну обычно всё проходит по схеме, где оба не понимают кто чего хотел от другого. Нужно понимать как мужской, так и женский язык, найти какой-то средний, общий, чтобы на нём можно было как-то устаканить проблемы, иначе всё скатывается в многолетний срач.

----------


## qwe

> потому что она слишком умных парней где-то и унижает морально, 
> 
> тётя вот у меня вышла замуж за алкаша, наркомана и хулигана, он недавно откинулся, а потом опять попал в историю. Тётя у меня очень порядочная и пунктуальная, работает психиатром, не любит опаздывать. Он - электрик и раздолбай, но выбор шёл в силу общения и взаимопонимания.


 чем же эта теория унижает умных парней? и вообще, чем она может кого-то унижать - просто статистика и выводы из фактов.
Для каждого конкретного человека - все его личные качества и достижения остаются при нем.

какая смелая женщина ваша тетя. уж она то по идее информирована)




> А то так и выходит, что каждая хочет принца, но на вопрос - а что ты противопоставишь каждому его конкретному качеству - она отвечает - да себя! Ну-ну. А ты - это что? Из чего состоят девчонки?


 Какой должна быть женщина?

(там же есть одно *описание*)) для молодежи сайт, конечно...)




> для мужчин требования к женщине более усреднены.


 по моим наблюдениям - смотря в каких кругах)

----------


## _lamer

> чем же эта теория унижает умных парней?


   По теории Геодакяна - мужской род это расходный биоматериал и его прогрессивность как бы не то, что преимущество, а мутации, экспериментирование, тогда как основой остаётся женский био- и гено-материал. Эта теория весьма хороша, научна, есть статистика, а наши местные гении не любят такие теории - они предпочитают те, где доказывать нужно на пальцах ну или показывать наколки на оных. 



> Какой должна быть женщина?
> 
> (там же есть одно описание)) для молодежи сайт, конечно...)


   Это я всё понимаю, но выше головы не прыгнешь. Девушка может уехать из Алабамы, но Алабама из девушки - *ни-ког-да*. 
  Если человек прилагает усилие, специальное, чтобы быть более привлекательным для другого пола, то он просто отсекает судьбу быдло-брака, его уровень не повышается - человек просто не даёт себе деградировать как многие другие - когда уже печать поставлена, зачем напрягаться дальше, правильно? Так рассуждает быдло и это ставит его на примерно один средний уровень, который не зависит особо от статуса и внешних примочек.
  Мне не нравится _географизм_ с вальяжностью и высокомерием и пафосом тех, кто родился в мегаполисе, так и мышиную такую, крысиную мелочность, которая морщит нос на всё съестное и дорогое, типичную для хватких провинциалов, которые хотят выйти в люди, при этом до конца жизни оставаясь периферийным ущербным быдлом. 
  Отсюда следует, что можно избежать брака с алкашом или намалёванной рохлей, но в целом уровень засчёт межполового марафета ты не поднимешь никоим образом. Вот мужчина, если он офицер, вояка, он априори привлекателен своей мужественностью. Женщина, если она актриса театра или декан уже привлекают особым обаянием ума. Некоторые из кожи вон лезут, чтобы показаться лучше, а не стать лучше, но привлекают таких же примитивных и ведомых самцов.
  Это я к тому, что не очень люблю рассуждения о рангах в том ключе, что можно, родившись замухрыжкой, взять и сделать себя. Ну всё равно если ты замухрыжка, даже успешная/успешный, будет чувствоваться, что ты старался или старалась в силу ощущения ущербности, комплексов. Для меня наиболее привлекательны люди, которые объективно ценят свою работу, людей, находят себя в чем-то. Им нет нужды ломать голову над этими рангами и пытаться кого-то обмануть.

  Ну я глянул по ссылке. Там как всегда дело обстоит так - если девушка изначально с более менее норм характером, то она может себя сделать ещё лучше. Если изначально (в силу врождённого низкого ранга и быдло-среды) она дурная, то может стать только хуже. И найдёт себе мужика ещё хуже или того, над кем поиздеваться. Это опять из серии - излечившиеся от рака 4й стадии, скорее всего, никогда раком не болели. Те, кто могут быть женственнее, мужественнее, изначально рождены л*у*чшими объектами. Не надо в силу демократии и терпимости отрицать, что кто-то рождён быдлом, кто-то середняком, кто-то творческой личностью. Суть человека не изменить, а значит, и без этих теорий люди обычно находят то, что соответствует их уровню, а если не находят, значит, не соответствуют даже самому низкому уровню.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> господи, что ты знаешь о моей жизни?.. я же без подробностей пишу.


 Да  я  просто  пересказываю  то, что  вы  сами  говорили.  Мне,  по  сути,  всё  равно,  объясняйтесь  перед  этими бескорыстными самцами.




> По теории Геодакяна - мужской род это расходный биоматериал и его прогрессивность как бы не то, что преимущество, а мутации, экспериментирование, тогда как основой остаётся женский био- и гено-материал.


 Прекрасная теория.  Мужчины  решают   вопросы, а их  решения складывают  в корзину-женщину. 
Что унизительного-то.

----------


## Nabat

да все гении и злодеи человечества были мужчинами.  Не считая Марию Кюри, которая была ассистенткой Пьера Кюри. Так что и ее не считаем. А учитывая, что знаки "+" и "-" придумало человечество, в сухом остатке имеем: все, кто двигали этот гребанный мир куда нибудь - мужчины.

----------

